# Last Weekend on a Low tide.



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

With the tide low at dark and coming in it should be better than last weekend if the wind don't blow us out.

I picked these up after hittin several spots and not seeing a fish and was ready to call it a night until I hit one more spot and I'm glad i did.


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice haul! So what's the preferred method...Gigging? Or dragging something accross the bottom?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Giggin. X2


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice bunch of Flounders!!! I'm thinking stuffed with crabmeat, fried, baked or just eating those guys. Sometime it pays if you don't leave early... Thanks for the report.


----------



## L-bow (May 14, 2008)

Do you get these around the river mouths or out near the pass?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

L-bow said:


> Do you get these around the river mouths or out near the pass?


Those were Mobile Bay Flounders from the southern end of the bay


----------



## R.Shelly (Jun 5, 2012)

wow you did a lot better than me. went to DI last weekend and got blanked. the wind made the water to ripple to much for me and my old lantern and mantle light. nice job though. were you on the fort morgan side.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

West side


----------



## lagoon charters (May 22, 2012)

Nice .....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> West side


Heck of a mess of fish. SW side of Mobile Bay as in around DI? I don't want any spots just wondering the general area, thinking of going soon.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yeap But with all the rain we had this weekend it might be a while before the water get back to a Giggable conditon


----------

